# DIY : SEL Center Console Install



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Managed to get the center console in today, although it was not totally "plug-and-play"








There are NO holes tapped for the bolts that came on the SEL console

Use some decent Self Tapping screws and washers. I Used some Decent 1.5" Self Tapping Screws, and 3/8" Washers.
*Take your time measuring !!!! and it will be a simple Install! I just Centered the Console in the space between the seats. Cut the carpet, DO NOT just chop into the carpet, watch those wires !!!!








































What i removed :


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice work


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksAddict* »_Nice work










thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (redzone98)*

Part number? Price? NM Found it.....


_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 11:06 AM 1-9-2010_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MRP2001GTi)*

rollxvans, on Ebay








user "rollxvans55378"


_Modified by redzone98 at 6:42 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Good work!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (vr62a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr62a4* »_Good work! 

Thank you Sir !
No on to the Next project.... a Cold air intake







THATS going to be tough


----------



## ShazBlueVW (Oct 25, 2011)

*pics*

why can't I see the pics? I'm not too happy with the center console that came with the 2011 SE and thinking about installing one from the SEL or Town and Country. Is there a way for mod to post the pics back or send me the pics if I pm? Thanks.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's pics:
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/album.php?albumid=82

Here's instructions (older style but same THEORY---not exact if your looking for dimensions)

http://www.mopar-accessories.com/en-US/imagehandler.ashx?id=1792


Here's they guy on Ebay and a grey console. Email him for a different color

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dodge-Chrys...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item1e68346d78

Here's a link to the entire thread on CMV.net, look at davhamm for everything you need, you can view his profile and look at his gallery on the install. You may need to be registered to see it.
EDIT: Forgot the link http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...center-console?highlight=console+installation

Do your self a favor and save all the pics if you can from the links for reference. You won't be disappointed with the premium console.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Larger console*

If you need a larger console for all your kids toys or dog treats, check out the one I installed in my SE: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5274785-Routan-w-stow-amp-go&highlight=console

Scroll down to see console.


----------



## ShazBlueVW (Oct 25, 2011)

*thanks for the info*



58kafer said:


> Here's pics:
> http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/album.php?albumid=82
> 
> Here's instructions (older style but same THEORY---not exact if your looking for dimensions)
> ...


Thanks for the links Dan, they were all very helpful and now I feel confident they are within my skill set.


----------



## huskerdave (Oct 21, 2011)

*center console color*

I emailed the ebay conversion seller and most of the brown/ light brown chrysler/dodge center options do not match the 11 Sierra Stone color. . Has anyone installed the 2011 Chrysler/Dodge console into a 11 Sierra stone interior and does it look close?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Go for it!*

I installed stow 'n go seats from a 2011 Chrysler Town & Country in my '10 Routan, Sierra Stone vs. the Medium Frost Beige. The floor cover had to be replaced to fit the stow 'n go seats, and I can tell you the colors are almost exactly alike, except the new color is very slightly darker, but not by much. If you put in the console, it would go very well and hardly show as a different color.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Installed mine, $99.00 on Ebay, two hours = no more playskool center console:wave:


----------



## ShazBlueVW (Oct 25, 2011)

*$99 shipped on Ebay*

Installed mine yesterday piece of cake as simple as bolting the metal bracket on the floor with four screws. It is a 20 minute job but took me two plus hours to finish taking my time finding center line and overthinking the whole process just to get the nerve to make that first cut on the carpet. If this is your wife's car make sure she is out of the house when you do the install. You don't need the added pressure of the horrified look on her face as she screams "you cut the carpet on a brand new car?"
One useful tip if you plan on doing this install: shift the mounting bracket quarter inch from center line closer to the passenger seat. I installed mine exactly on center line and if I look hard enough I can see it is closer the driver side. Works fine and does not rub against seat or seatbelt buckle or arm rest and not noticeable unless one is looking for it. Also on my 2011 SE there is no wiring connector under the carpet.


----------



## xmmm (Sep 9, 2011)

*Link to ebay page please*

Can anyone share the product link on Ebay please? rollxvans55378 sells the console at about $200 including shipping like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dodge-Chrys...Console-color-code-BD1-DK-SHALE-/130597285240

Thank you.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

xmmm said:


> Can anyone share the product link on Ebay please? rollxvans55378 sells the console at about $200 including shipping like this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dodge-Chrys...Console-color-code-BD1-DK-SHALE-/130597285240
> 
> Thank you.


Here's a link to a search I did on Ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=dodge+caravan+center+console

If you're looking for grey, they're not the $99 dollar ones, seems more of the vans had the tan interiors and they are having a blowout sale. All his other grey ones are $199 and up. Supply and demand my friend. Best of luck.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Super-duper*

RollX also sells the super console (the built-in one) from the high-end Dodge vans, but it would need to be modified to fit the Routan. Anyone couragious enough to try to make one fit and be guinea pig?


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think they'd line up to be honest, the Super Console that is.


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

I did the install today after buying one of the $99 ones on ebay, turned out pretty well. I went to the added trouble of buying the M6 well nuts. And the one I got from ebay came with the M6 screws, so it wasn't too bad after cutting the carpet and drilling into the car floor.

The well nuts I got required a 1/2" drill bit (the well nuts in the instructions from Chrysler say 1/4"), but it seemed to work well and were quite stable feeling. 

Of course I could only find one source for M6 well nuts, and they only sold them in a 20 pack, so I have 16 left over, if anyone needs, them I'd be willing to send you 4 of them for postage and cost of the envelope. Just message me.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

sorry about the PICs guys, my photobucket was all effed up, fixed now


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, but just got my SE today, what is the difference between consoles, (SE vs. SEL)?


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

The "se" console is a crappy open top thing that is more of a bin, than a console. The "sel" console is the one pictured above and is an actual console with storage compartments, etc.


----------



## GuyContinental (Apr 23, 2012)

Just installed the upgraded console on a 2012 SE- super easy, 20 minutes (not including time spent explaining to my wife why I had a box knife and drill in her brand spanking new van...). 
$125 shipped (from the mentioned eBay seller). Sierra stone matches nearly perfectly with the dodge beige. 

Some notes- 

1. The insulation came out in one cut to size piece so no need to cut deep and risk hitting wires 
2. There is no floor harness connection for the interior outlet (some folks apparently had one) I blew off the connection given the two 12v receptacles all of 9" away... 
3. The slide back feature for the back seats will not work with Monster mats- if I ever care to I'll need to add 1/4" spacers under the self tapping screws so that it will clear the mats. 
4. The off center position has already been noted but be careful not to position the unit too far forward that you cover your spare tire access (and block the ft console cup holders to boot)! 

The result is a much more functional and high-end looking console. Well worth the minimal time and expense!


----------



## kat505 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just received the DK Shale premium console. It looks a little more tanish than the lt shale interior of my van. The lables all indicate DK Shale. Redzone>Is the interior of your van the light shale color? The pictures are difficult to determine the primary trim color. And is this then the console everyone is installing with the gray interior?


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

I got the light shale console and it matches the dash color perfectly. But I have a gray interior so it's light shale right next to the gray plastic of the seats, so I could have gotten a gray too.

As an FYI, this is the one I got (it's marked just SHALE as color)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...81&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1123#ht_3051wt_848

I have a 2009 SE


----------



## kat505 (Apr 25, 2012)

That is the seller we got the console from. He just messaged me that what they sent me is the only shale they get. The trim in the van is lighter and even grayer than the original console. Side by side, the premium is just a little darker than the original console. Can I live with it..is the question. Thanks for the input.


----------



## teetshorn (Feb 11, 2011)

Ours looks great. I did not cut the carpet.. I purchased self tapping screws and they went right thru the carpet. Worked perfectly! The best upgrade so far!


----------



## GuyContinental (Apr 23, 2012)

teetshorn said:


> Ours looks great. I did not cut the carpet.. I purchased self tapping screws and they went right thru the carpet. Worked perfectly! The best upgrade so far!


Careful- I can just about guarantee that your console will loosen up over time. The (nearly 1/2") carpet will allow too much movement of the screws which will either back out or wallow out the hole and then back out. The only way that you'll get away with that approach is with bolts + lock washers.


----------



## teetshorn (Feb 11, 2011)

GuyContinental said:


> Careful- I can just about guarantee that your console will loosen up over time. The (nearly 1/2") carpet will allow too much movement of the screws which will either back out or wallow out the hole and then back out. The only way that you'll get away with that approach is with bolts + lock washers.


Thanks, its been almost two years with no issues. Pretty sure that we will trade this thing in the next year, so hopefully it will last till then!


----------



## kat505 (Apr 25, 2012)

Got the console bolted down. Looks pretty good. The DK Shale is not very noticeably different. The base and bracket are different. The date on the base is 6/2011, It appears it's been beafed up for attaching the console for 2011-12. I found 1" rubber expandable well nuts and matching 1-1/4" screws at the local hardware store. Seated the bracket down tight. The power port is not wired in yet. It appears easy enough if I get the correct connectors or spring for the wire harness. Thank you everyone for the useful information.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

From a post I made in July of 2011


> This console has a provisions for electricity. You will need this pigtail harness which probably will not come with the console you purchased: http://www.leeparts.com/chrysler_to...s/interior/center_console_wiring_harness.html
> 
> My VW dealer could not order just this harness. The local Chrysler/Dodge dealer ordered it for me and I had it within 2 days. This makes it totally plug and play.


The center console with the electrical hookup was the best mod I made on my 2010 Routan.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

kat505 said:


> Got the console bolted down. Looks pretty good. The DK Shale is not very noticeably different.


From where I'm sitting that gray looks darn close to the dash on your van, I'd be more than thrilled. It's supposed to match the dash not your seats if that was why you said your not sure if you can live with it. Looks just like the one that came in our SEL from the factory. Great job!


----------



## kat505 (Apr 25, 2012)

58kafer said:


> From where I'm sitting that gray looks darn close to the dash on your van, I'd be more than thrilled. It's supposed to match the dash not your seats if that was why you said your not sure if you can live with it. Looks just like the one that came in our SEL from the factory. Great job!


Yea..it was the dash I was referring to. It seemed too off at first. But living with it for a few days before I bolted in down, it's pretty close. I didn't even want to try to match the console to the seats. I like how VW used contrast throughout the interior.


----------



## Jsouthpaw (Jan 16, 2012)

Curious what electrical features does this console have?


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Just a single 12 volt cigarette light plug.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

i put mine in this weekend, went well. but wondering how you determined your position front to back? the front edge of mine covers up the spare tire access thingy by less than 1/4 of an inch.. from where i put the holes in the floor it doesnt seem like it should go back any farther because there is something else under the floor further back from where i put my holes.. its doubled up on metal there.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

turborave said:


> i put mine in this weekend, went well. but wondering how you determined your position front to back? the front edge of mine covers up the spare tire access thingy by less than 1/4 of an inch.. from where i put the holes in the floor it doesnt seem like it should go back any farther because there is something else under the floor further back from where i put my holes.. its doubled up on metal there.


 If you look at the pics on page one you'll see the front edge of the console is inline with the metal base on the seat frames. That is where it is supposed to go, it shouldn't be over the spare tire cap at all. I'll check ours tonight as ours came from the factory with the premium console.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

ah, i see.. it didnt seem like it could go back any further.. unless i was supposed to drill through the 2 pieces of metal that were part of the floor. oh well, its in now


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

ah, i see.. it didnt seem like it could go back any further.. unless i was supposed to drill through the 2 pieces of metal that were part of the floor. oh well, its in now  

also, i followed the Mopar PDF of how to put it in, they went into great lengths to say where it goes left to right, giving measurements off different parts to get the centerline but no where did it say to line it up with the seats front to back..


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

here is where mine ended up...


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

i suppose i could move it back about half an inch, but i really dont want to


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

You may want to see how much room you need to lower the spare. Although I guess you could remove the console from the base for the extra space. Murphy's Law--always get me.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

yeah, the console pops right off if i need to take it off..


----------

